# I love this site!!!!



## henriejo (Dec 17, 2006)

I love hearing people talking about their SA. It makes me understand it and myself a lot more. We all have so much in common. You think there is no one like me, but you find this site and it's like I've been through that. I know what you're going through. And you're able to come here and express yourself which is good. This site is actually helping my SA a little. Although, some of the topics, people talk down and act like SA is a debilitating condition and it's not unless you let it be. It's not like Aids or Cancer. It kills me that some people use this to get SSI!!

SA is a frame of mind. You can definitely overcome it. You have been abused and misused as a child so, I withdraw from people. I think I'm a big nerd, so I stay away. People have talked about me so badly, that I don't feel like I fit in, so I stay away. SA doesn't develop overnight. It starts as "shyness". Then as people see that shyness, it is known as weakness and people abuse that. People drink. It's a bad habit, you can break out of it, but I'm not going to apply for SSI or say I'm unable to do things because I'm an alcoholic. I may have flushed the electric bill money down the toilet, but alcoholism can be overcome. My mom has overcome that. She just changed her frame of mind.

So with that being said, SA can still be a challenge, but it's not impossible, but anyway, I love this website!!!!!!!!! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

henriejo

I love it too and I'm trying to visit the positive thinking areas more as I, like you believe we can overcome this if we're positive and I can only stay positive if I focus on positive things!!

(hug)


----------



## ubershy (Nov 11, 2005)

henriejo said:


> I love hearing people talking about their SA. It makes me understand it and myself a lot more. We all have so much in common. You think there is no one like me, but you find this site and it's like I've been through that. I know what you're going through. And you're able to come here and express yourself which is good. This site is actually helping my SA a little.


 :agree

This site has helped me tremendously!


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I agree, this site has been a Godsend. For a long time, I never posted here at all. And then, when I did start posting, my posts were pretty negative and I had anxiety about every single posting that I did. But now, i feel free to post about anything, without any anxiety, and I love going to the "coping" section and giving people advice about situations that they're going through. Just the act of giving people positive advice reinforces in my mind what I should be doing and thinking, and it has helped me a lot with my own healing.


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)

I agree 100%. I just found this site today and have been reading for a few hours. Already my outlook is a bit more optimistic. This place is sorta like therapy for me.


----------



## falling snow (Jan 10, 2007)

:agree 

loads of great people here, and I stopped feeling so weird and alone when I discovered this place


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

This sites great. I agree.


----------



## just_being_me (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, I felt like for a long time there was no one like me... still feel like that, just not as bad now lol 

When I first started reading about other people's SA, a huge burden was lifted and I thought, "Okay, I'm not the only person like this out there." That alone helped me, to know that others are going through the same turmoil or struggles. Once I knew that I was dealing with something that so many others deal with too, I was able finally to accept the way things were, and start to gradually build upon that.


----------



## MelodicPoetry (May 5, 2006)

I agree, i feel comfortable expressing myself here without hesitation. I figure if I can do that here, there's no reason why I can't apply that to other aspects of my life 8) That in itself is positive and helps a great deal to get rid of most of those nasty negative thoughts.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Some people's anxiety disables them so that they cannot work. I went through 7 jobs in a years time. I believe that qualifies for SSI. Do not judge others peoples illness or choice to go on SSI unless you walk in their shoes. Just because your SA may not be severe enough to require SSI doesn't mean someone else's SA is.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SSI is a real issue - I am not for sure if my mother is on it or not. I do believe that if people truly need it, then it is there. It wouldn't be something I would like to be on permanently if I could avoid it, but it does help for those with medical conditions.

Now, having three babies with three different men, or a lazy man (with no known medical issues) - that's another story. Remember, taxpayers are paying for it. :yes


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

Noca said:


> Some people's anxiety disables them so that they cannot work. I went through 7 jobs in a years time. I believe that qualifies for SSI. Do not judge others peoples illness or choice to go on SSI unless you walk in their shoes. Just because your SA may not be severe enough to require SSI doesn't mean someone else's SA is.


 :agree SA has many elements that I wouldn't wish on my enemies. The experiences could be incredibly painful without the proper outside support.

This board is a great gift. Some posters are better able to express experiences that I went through. It's a relief to know that I'm not alone in this.


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

i love u henriejo!


----------

